# Pre Modified Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand - good idea?



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi all

I have a Gaggia Classic bought new in Dec 2014. Not sure if it is the 2014 or 2015 model. I was thinking about doing the Silvia wand upgrade and saw a modified wand on e bay (link below). It costs a little more than the standard, unmodified, wand but has anyone tried it and is it a good idea if you are looking for a simpler mod without needing to open up the machine?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pre-Modified-Rancilio-Silvia-V1-V2-Steam-Wand-Arm-For-Your-Gaggia-/271579058690?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f3b5f9202


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I don't think you need to open the machine anyway, at least you don't on older classics. I did however have to destroy the original wand to remove the nut so the pre-modified one seems a good idea to me.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I bought a pre-modified wand for mine (can't be bothered with the faff of swapping everything over) but still had to swap the o-rings over as the new one was too thin.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Bought mine mid 2014 and bought the normal wand and changed the fitting over no need to open anything up and really is easy nothing to worry about simple vid on you tube showing full fitting service dependent on how your pipe is maybe a slight bend to do by hand to remove nut from old wand but that's it not worth paying the extra to be honest


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Depends how much more it is than a standard one, it takes two minutes to swap, as long as you dont have the 2015 classic, this cant be swapped i believe.


----------



## Hindsight (Jan 7, 2015)

I got my machine in Dec 2014, is there a fool proof way to test if I have the 2014 or 2015 model. Serial number?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hindsight said:


> I got my machine in Dec 2014, is there a fool proof way to test if I have the 2014 or 2015 model. Serial number?


The latest model has an automatic power off feature after 15mins (I think), so if yours turns itself off after say 30mins then its the 2015 model.


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

Find out your model number firstly the Silvia Mod won't fit the new Gaggia Classic. Old models include RI9303/11 RI8161 and RI9303/01


----------

